# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  تبدیل عدد به متن در اکسل

## 784arsham

باسلام
خواهشمندام در خصوص تبدیل عدد به متن در اکسل مرا یاری فرمائید(چگونه می توانم در اکسل در یک سلول عددی وارد می شود در سلول دیگر همان عدد به صورت حروف نشان داده شود)پیشاپیش تشکر میکنم.

----------


## shakeri

با سلام 
در اكسل نمي‌شود اينكار را كرد من برنامه اي نوشته ام كه مي‌تواند هم اهداد و هم تاريخ را به حروف بنويسد تابعي است كه تا حدودي كارهاي فارسي مثل تاريخ شمسي را نيز دارد براي دريافت اين نرم افزار با ايميل Shakery.m@gmail.com  تماس گرفته تا آنرا را براي شما ارسال كنم.

----------


## kamiharmonica

با سلام
شما مي تونيد از لينك زير به كدهايي كه توسط شاپرك نوشته شده نگاهي بيندازيد. خيلي جالبه!!!!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=51987

----------


## amirzazadeh

> باسلام
> خواهشمندام در خصوص تبدیل عدد به متن در اکسل مرا یاری فرمائید(چگونه می توانم در اکسل در یک سلول عددی وارد می شود در سلول دیگر همان عدد به صورت حروف نشان داده شود)پیشاپیش تشکر میکنم.


دوست من هر چند سئوال شما ارتباط چنداني با اين تالار نداره ولي به هر حال شما ميتونين از فايل ضميمه و راهنماي كامل همراه اون كه توسط جناب ميداني آماده شده استفاده كنين.
...........................
موفق باشيد

----------

